# what oil for mk2 1.8 gti g60



## finkfast (Oct 8, 2009)

recently serviced charger so was wondering what the best oil to use is any ideas guys??


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: what oil for mk2 1.8 gti g60 (finkfast)*

Check the Oil and Lubrication FAQ.
Your awnser is in there.
Or, if someone with a G60, could chime in......
EDIT: I searched for you, and I got alot of diffrent awnsers.
I used the search function under the oil and lubrication forum and archived topics.
the most recomended oil for G60 from other G60 owners is 5-40 full synthetic. Some were saying 15-50 semi synthetic but that seem a little heavy







. 
I would recomend Full Synthetic. Sorry I could not provide a more solid awnser.
Cheers










_Modified by kroutbrner at 12:11 PM 1-22-2010_


----------

